# Washing breeding goats



## Kempels3 (7 mo ago)

I am wondering how long before your first show should you start washing your breeding goats regularly.


----------



## Kempels3 (7 mo ago)

Kempels3 said:


> I am wondering how long before your first show should you start washing your breeding goats regularly.


Like 3 weeks before or 2 weeks before?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Not sure. I'm sure someone on here knows.


----------



## Ashly Rohrbaugh (7 mo ago)

Kempels3 said:


> I am wondering how long before your first show should you start washing your breeding goats regularly.


I would say as soon as possible so they get used to it and so they can get that leg hair growing.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I would do it at least 6 weeks before depending on the goat and the hair. We are finally trying to get into a routine with washing and conditioning my daughters best breeding goats.
I was always told to wash 1x a week and either use a daily conditioning spray as often as possible or rinse with water and blow them out. If it's just for your county fair, I wouldn't go too extreme on all of that unless there is tough competition. JMO.

What kind of shampoo and conditioners are you using? 

Last year we used Palmolive dish soap









Then a whitening shampoo for white goats.
Followed by Pantene Smooth and Sleek Conditioner.
We also used The Green Stuff daily conditioning spray. A little bit goes a long way. Spray it on, let it sit for a few minutes, then gently blow it in to dry it. 

Close to show day we try a good livestock shampoo, and if we like it then we use it on show day. I don't like to wait until show day to try something new.
We really love the Sullivan products, so if you have access to them then I would look at their Volumizer shampoo.

Mane and Tail shampoo and conditioner are another way to go. Someone at the feed store was telling me last month that a lot of wether people's go to was mixing the conditioner with water in spray bottle and using it as a leave in conditioner. I actually bought a bottle the other day to try it when we wash goats - and then use the Green stuff on non bath or non rinsing days.


----------



## Kempels3 (7 mo ago)

HoosierShadow said:


> I would do it at least 6 weeks before depending on the goat and the hair. We are finally trying to get into a routine with washing and conditioning my daughters best breeding goats.
> I was always told to wash 1x a week and either use a daily conditioning spray as often as possible or rinse with water and blow them out. If it's just for your county fair, I wouldn't go too extreme on all of that unless there is tough competition. JMO.
> 
> What kind of shampoo and conditioners are you using?
> ...


It is a JR point show. I normal use coconut shampoo with conditioning cream. And I also occasionally will use Sullivan’s bright light shampoo. Thank you!!


----------



## Kempels3 (7 mo ago)

Kempels3 said:


> It is a JR point show. I normal use coconut shampoo with conditioning cream. And I also occasionally will use Sullivan’s bright light shampoo. Thank you!!


I also use revive after washing


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Sounds good! Are you using the Weaver Coconut shampoo? We used to use that I believe and really liked it. If you can do daily or every other day conditioning or rinsing in between that may help if the hair needs more work.


----------

